# Gibson Sg horns and bevels ??



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi guy's !.............I posted this to talk about the accuracy of horns and bevels
over the years for Sg's

Like you see on the picture below , this 1969 is absolutely gorgeous with
its sensual curves going everywhere almost like a Stratocaster sid hips ,.........seem's that this kind of beauty and
attention to curves and details has disappeared over the years ,.....unless we
pay top dollars for a Custom Shop ,......but,!!..some experts say that even CS dont even get right .

Some of them are boring to look at compared with the old ones .

So if you have any idea , experience or pictures to post in here , you are
very welcome so we can all benifit from understanding the differences over
certain years .

Thanks!


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Pretty solid reference here: The SG Bevel Reference Project


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Geetarz said:


> Pretty solid reference here: The SG Bevel Reference Project


Thanks !..............good start !

Took this from your input ,...........what a difference between the white and red one !
The red one looks like a race car !


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

1962

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

SGJones said:


> 1962
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that yours ?.............This is a beauty !!,........Bevels, Rosewood , Inlays !!....!!


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Yep. '62 SG/LP Std with PAFs. That's the case tag and the guitar in the background in my current avatar.


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

I had no idea they varied so much


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> I had no idea they varied so much


Yes they do and I think Gibson did this to save money !

If you look at the 1969 picture I posted or the 1962 SGJones posted , take a look at the hip bevel ending on top of the
body , you see a round edge where some of them depending on the year they were made , there is no rounded edge,
it is like if the bevel was flat shaved on top with a time saver sander.

Every detail counts !


----------



## SGJones (Sep 13, 2015)

Jaybo said:


> I had no idea they varied so much


They began in 1961 with deep bevels that were sculpted by hand and varied a great deal from instrument to instrument. With the advent of the large guard in 1966 the bevelling was reduced greatly (particularly in the treble horn) and was very meager by 1970-71. The new design with the neck joint at the 20th fret in 1972 had slightly deeper cuts, but they never really returned until the 1962 reissue that would soon become the 1961 reissue. The bevelling on these guitars was reduced with the introduction of the custom shop guitars. The custom shops are the only ones that match the early '60s guitars. The older the guitar the more difficult it is to generalize, but this is the basic evolution.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

SGJones said:


> They began in 1961 with deep bevels that were sculpted by hand and varied a great deal from instrument to instrument. With the advent of the large guard in 1966 the bevelling was reduced greatly (particularly in the treble horn) and was very meager by 1970-71. The new design with the neck joint at the 20th fret in 1972 had slightly deeper cuts, but they never really returned until the 1962 reissue that would soon become the 1961 reissue. The bevelling on these guitars was reduced with the introduction of the custom shop guitars. The custom shops are the only ones that match the early '60s guitars. The older the guitar the more difficult it is to generalize, but this is the basic evolution.


Nice to have someone knowledgeable on board !........thanks for your input !


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

This thread is awesome! Not enough SG love these days.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

SGJones said:


> 1962
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I babysit guitars like this all the time. My Rates are reasonable and I won't even break a string or play any of towsend's moves. 

On a serious note, you're a fortunate son to have a guitar like that. Please share the hunt - kill and love affair. Worth a new thread for sure. 

As you were.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

The only SG I really would want would be the kind with deep bevels. To me that's the essence of that guitar - super sculpted and sexy as hell. Oh, and make it trans-cherry.... when I think of an SG, that's the quintessential image my noggin generates. Such a classic guitar. So many of my favourite guitar players went for SGs.

i will probably never get one however, because I already have a killer mahogany double-humbucker that's slim and deadly serious - a '71 Guild S-100. But hey - never say never! It's just that current prices for all things Gibson strike me as deeply insane.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Maxer said:


> But hey - never say never! It's just that current prices for all things Gibson strike me as deeply insane.


go used. you can do pretty well that way.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, now I feel bad about selling my SG


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

for those us willing to spend "Epiphone money" rather than "Gibson money" .......how do the Epi SG Pro's stack up? I've always loved that body shape


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a Epiphone SG G400, a 1990 Gibson SG Special, and a 2013 Gibson SG 50s Tribute. I like them all equally but I have replaced the pickups in the Epiphone. The original pickups were OK but nothing special. The Gibson Special just feels a little nicer than the other two but honestly they are all good guitars.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Woof said:


> Well, now I feel bad about selling my SG


You still have some pictures ?


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Louis said:


> You still have some pictures ?


As a matter of fact I do...


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Louis said:


> Like you see on the picture below , this 1969 is absolutely gorgeous with
> its sensual curves going everywhere almost like a Stratocaster sid hips ,.



Well this certainly raises the bar and defines a new Standard of SG for me. I will never look at them the same again. Beautiful guitar. 

Interesting thread. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Woof said:


> As a matter of fact I do...
> 
> View attachment 20246


Can you please Pm me your address so I can
stop by and kick your butt !!......Haha!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

StratCat said:


> Well this certainly raises the bar and defines a new Standard of SG for me. I will never look at them the same again. Beautiful guitar.
> 
> Interesting thread. Thanks for posting.


Very welcome .......I'm learning too !

Thanks to SGJones and Geetarz who posted some great infos


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just picked this up. '89 62 RI.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Louis said:


> Can you please Pm me your address so I can
> stop by and kick your butt !!......Haha!


Only if you have a time machine and can kick my butt before I sold it  And I don't think you do because you didn't


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Shucks, don't go there. Plenty of fish in the sea. There'll be another SG in your life if you really want one.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Woof said:


> Well, now I feel bad about selling my SG


I thought of it but I am glad I didn't!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Louis said:


> Hi guy's !.............I posted this to talk about the accuracy of horns and bevels
> over the years for Sg's
> 
> Like you see on the picture below , this 1969 is absolutely gorgeous with
> ...


For a person who can't stand the look of an SG, I have to say that one looks pretty nice. I may have to rethink my dislike of all SG's.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Now I am looking at my SG seeing what kind of curves my baby has! It's a 1995! Have to do a comparison as to what has been shown so far!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is just gorgeous! This is the Angus Young signature model?


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Lola said:


> This is just gorgeous! This is the Angus Young signature model?


Not with that vibrato cover, I don't think...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Geetarz said:


> Not with that vibrato cover, I don't think...


Ya I noticed that! It sort of threw for a bit of a loop! That must of been added later then? Come to think of it, I have never seen an SG with a whammy bar!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Lola said:


> This is just gorgeous! This is the Angus Young signature model?


This is a Genuine 1969 ,.not a reissue.........very nice deep red Imo....and more !


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm growing to appreciate SG's a hell of a lot more due to this thread. Never even tried one, and I've basically passed right by any in the store. That's about to change.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A lot of SG's are neck heavy. What about this one?


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Lola said:


> Ya I noticed that! It sort of threw for a bit of a loop! That must of been added later then? Come to think of it, I have never seen an SG with a whammy bar!


The "meastro" was a rather common factory option for the SG in the 60's...the "vibrola" as well although I've seen more maestro's on SG's than vibrola's...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Geetarz said:


> The "meastro" was a rather common factory option for the SG in the 60's...the "vibrola" as well although I've seen more maestro's on SG's than vibrola's...


You learn something new everyday! And................I live under a rock! lol


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> A lot of SG's are neck heavy. What about this one?


The Maestro should counterbalance on this on.

But even though one doesn't have a Maestro ,there not all unbalanced ,
a lot of them dont have the neck dive issue


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Louis said:


> The Maestro should counterbalance on this on.
> 
> But even though one doesn't have a Maestro ,there not all unbalanced ,
> a lot of them dont have the neck dive issue


I fully agree. I've owned a '61 Les Paul SG, a '65 SG Special and two '67's over the years and not a single one I would say was neck heavy. I also agree it can be an issue though...a lot of neck there but I find it more of an issue on '69 and after when the 3-piece necks started in production.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I was always a big Angus Young fan, but I could never bond with an SG of my own. I've played lots of them in the stores, and owned an Epiphone SG for a while, but it never stuck. I like to look at them and listen to them, and I want to want one, but I just can't.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Geetarz said:


> The "meastro" was a rather common factory option for the SG in the 60's...the "vibrola" as well although I've seen more maestro's on SG's than vibrola's...


Indeed. Jimi Hendrix and Billy Gibbons come to mind when I think of SG's with whammys


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Louis said:


> a lot of them dont have the neck dive issue


Mine doesn't ('85 standard).
Like all guitars. A diamond or a lemon.
Most neck dive's can be solved with a nice leather strap that grips your shoulder.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anybody know anything about Billy's SG?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Can't tell you about the sg, but, it's a cool song that you found.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Mine doesn't ('85 standard).
> Like all guitars. A diamond or a lemon.
> Most neck dive's can be solved with a nice leather strap that grips your shoulder.


So, why not?

I am thinking that some of the bodies must be of a heavier wood, thicker or could they even be a bit larger than a standard SG?


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Lola said:


> Does anybody know anything about Billy's SG?


Sure. That's L'il Red. This ( Have You Seen Billy Gibbons’ Lil Red? ) will give you a little overview of the guitar and the "Premier Guitar" link in it is a 30+ min video interview with the ZZ guitar tech where all Billy and Dusty's gear, including L'il Red, is discussed.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Close up.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Geetarz said:


> Sure. That's L'il Red. This ( Have You Seen Billy Gibbons’ Lil Red? ) will give you a little overview of the guitar and the "Premier Guitar" link in it is a 30+ min video interview with the ZZ guitar tech where all Billy and Dusty's gear, including L'il Red, is discussed.


Wow thanks for the link! I will check it out! L'il Red is one of the prettiest SG that I have ever seen!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> So, why not?


The topic's been discussed numerous times.
Here's one thread you can check out.
Is this possible?


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Lola said:


> Ya I noticed that! Come to think of it, I have never seen an SG with a whammy bar!


I have a Bigsby on my '71/72 Deluxe I bought new in '72


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Interesting thread. Now I need a closer look at the "bevels" on my '62 Special...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> The topic's been discussed numerous times.
> Here's one thread you can check out.
> Is this possible?





laristotle said:


> The topic's been discussed numerous times.
> Here's one thread you can check out.
> Is this possible?


I remember that thread well. However, I was hoping to have your valued opinion on my question.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

I really don't have one.
I'd only care if my guitar had that problem.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Duffman said:


> I have a Bigsby on my '71/72 Deluxe I bought new in '72


You've kept that in really nice condition to boot. Good on you.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> You've kept that in really nice condition to boot. Good on you.


Until recently, it had only been played a few times in thirty years.........I know...a sin.
Making up for it now.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Better late than never. Enjoy.


----------

